# For the vet Or any1 who can help



## Kymiie (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry vet I dont know your username so I just put vet, but this is for any one who could maybe answer me this:

I just recently posted a thread that my cat had died this morning

My sister has took the dog onto the back garden and noticed a hole in the ground!

This hole is where the hamster was buried 24/12/09
The box the hamster was buried in is in pieces, the hamster bedding is all out and sawdust is everywhere, now there is a bit of bedding left in the box, but we darnt lift it (waiting for mum)

Now our thoughts are tibbs has ate the hamster and that he has died from rotten bones etc?

What do you guys think?

How does a hamster decay? how long?

Anybody know?

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Shelly (Feb 25, 2010)

A cat would not dig something up like that. More than likely the dog or another animal dug it up.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 25, 2010)

Does seem strange that the hamster is dug up and the cat died!

xx


----------



## terracolson (Feb 25, 2010)

i agree, something else dug it up... but the question remains woudl the cat eat that... i wouldnt think so if it was feed properly..

you said there was a abscess on his foot... i wonder about a snake bite? black widow? and him dieing from poison or infection..


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 25, 2010)

Erm correct me if I am wrong:
I live in the UK do we even get wild things like that over here?
Lol dont scare me!

xx


----------



## dmmj (Feb 25, 2010)

Dogs dig and like smelly stuff, he probably smelled the dcaying hamster and decided to investigate, the avergae dog sense of smell is like 1000 times better than ours, I doubt the cat dug it up and died from it. IMHO.


----------



## Laura (Feb 25, 2010)

Did you ever take this cat to the vet? YOu said he was old, skinny and had an abcess. Sounds like he should have seen a Vet. An old skinny cat can have several things wrong with it. Two of those are Kidney issues and Hyperthyroidism. Both can be managed somewhat, but the kidneys always stop working after a time. If his wound wasnt treated, then it could have made him sicker, or he could of had an illness where it made him harder to heal. Leukemia etc. 
He died in his bed.. At least you have some closure. You may never know what he really died of. He is at peace now. 
Sorry for the loss.


----------



## chadk (Feb 25, 2010)

I had a cat that was eating a day (or 2) old dead chicken. Not sure if the cat killed the chicken originally, and was coming back to finish it up... Or if a raccoon killed it, and the cat just helped himself to the left overs... When I found the carcass, I put it in a raccoon trap to see if the killer would return. The next day the cat was in there and the carcass had been eaten more...

Dogs and cats eat some nasty stuff. I doubut it was the hamster that killed the kitty. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 25, 2010)

The cat had an abscess on it's foot and was skinny. I think he got septicemia from the abscess and that's what killed him. Untreated septicemia


----------



## vellutip (Feb 25, 2010)

Vet here...just noticed your post. Very unlikely that the decayed hamster was the cause of death. Not too many things cause sudden death in cats. Most of the common things that cause serious illness in cats like infections, cancer and organ failure have pretty obvious symptoms beforehand (anorexia, lethargy). Heart failure is a possibility, but only a guess. Very sorry for your loss.

Peter


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 25, 2010)

We took him to the vet to be wormed and fleaed last week! But the abses wasnt there then!
TBH We dont knwo wat it was, his paw was swollen and he was walking on it, but trying to put his weight onto the other paws. Maybe was a cut? Broke his toes from jumping?
And no we was going to wait until today to ring a vet if it had gotten no better!
He wasnt always a skinny cat, just since he had gotten older the thinner he became. 
He was eating and drinking fine, we had no worris on him at all apart from that foot!
A story we will never know, at leat he is whith his proper mummy now

Off to scool now and its pooring with rain 
Whilst crush is in bed sleeping and is nice and warm
xx
xxx


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 26, 2010)

There are some poisnous snakes in the uk depending on where abouts you are, an abcess can do alot of damage if it is not drained,but i dont think that would of killed the cat alone.Could the cat have been hit by a car?


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 26, 2010)

No, no blood he died curled up in a ball in his own cat bed!
Mum sayd his eyes and mouth were open, so makes me think its a heart attatck.
I live in the east midlands, and never seen a snake around here so I do think it is very unlikly.
xxx


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't think there are snakes near you, plenty of grass snakes and adders here up north. And let us not forget it was Adder of Farthing Wood, that killed scar face! Adder bites can be nasty, but not fatal to humans....


----------



## bikerchicspain (Feb 26, 2010)

Kymiie said:


> No, no blood he died curled up in a ball in his own cat bed!
> Mum sayd his eyes and mouth were open, so makes me think its a heart attatck.
> I live in the east midlands, and never seen a snake around here so I do think it is very unlikly.
> xxx



Where abouts in the east midlands are you, I originally came from Loughborough..


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 26, 2010)

This will sound strange but was the hamster box dug up or just an exposed hole, with the bedding, etc on the outside?

Reason I ask is, when I was a small kid, we had 2 hamsters that both "died". We put them in a box and buried them. A week later, we found there was a hole, and we dug them up. They were gone. We found out later that hamsters hibernate and they probably warmed up and dug themselves out. Our local pet store said they have hamsters that appear dead and they put them in a warm area and they start moving around again. Just wondering if this could be the case?

Dawna


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 27, 2010)

bikerchicspain said:


> Kymiie said:
> 
> 
> > No, no blood he died curled up in a ball in his own cat bed!
> ...






galvinkaos said:


> This will sound strange but was the hamster box dug up or just an exposed hole, with the bedding, etc on the outside?
> 
> Reason I ask is, when I was a small kid, we had 2 hamsters that both "died". We put them in a box and buried them. A week later, we found there was a hole, and we dug them up. They were gone. We found out later that hamsters hibernate and they probably warmed up and dug themselves out. Our local pet store said they have hamsters that appear dead and they put them in a warm area and they start moving around again. Just wondering if this could be the case?
> 
> Dawna



Thats good of you to ask that, but the hamster did have a stroke about 2 week before and the hamster was well over 2 years!

xx


----------



## dmmj (Feb 27, 2010)

wow I did not know hamsters hibernate I had some when I was younger ( starksy and hutch) they lived a little over 2 years and they did not hibernate.


----------

